# ترنيمة : سأدنو منك ياربي * رائعة جدا *



## remonmoro (18 يونيو 2008)

ده اول موضوع ليا لو عجبكم بأذن ربنا هجيب لكم ترانيم جميلة اوي
اللينك بتاع الترنيمة مش انا اللي رافعه لا حد تاني اسمه avamino


سأدنو منك ياربي

سأدنوا منك ياربي والمس ثوبك الان
لروحك حاجة القلب اعده الي ملأن

واني الان اقترب فمد يديك باركني
وروحي في تضطرب فضم الروح واملكني

اليك صرخت ياربي اتيت بكل اثامي
فأنت عوني ورجائي رفعت اليك صلاتي

واني الان امسكك بايمان واصرار
فباركني لاطلقك واطلق فيك اشعاري

اليك اجي يا شبعي ويا كنزي الذي يبقي
فقربك اعمق المتع هو الاحلي هو الانقي

واني الان امسكك بايمان واصرار
فباركني لاطلقك واطلق فيك اشعاري

واني الان اقترب فمد يديك باركني
وروحي في تضطرب فضم الروح واملكني


للتحميل


http://www.4shared.com/file/21164219/1d956265/___.html
​[/SIZE]


----------



## wawa_smsm (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة : سأدنو منك ياربي * رائعة جدا **

شكرا خالص ياريمون على الترنيمة
فعلا الترنيمة جميلة جدا وأنا سمعتها قبل كده
شكرا على تعبك و ربنا يباركك


----------



## oesi no (19 يونيو 2008)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك 
فى انتظار المزيد من المواضيع الجميله 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## naro_lovely (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة : سأدنو منك ياربي * رائعة جدا **

الترنيمة رائعة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا شكرااااااااا بجد​


----------

